

Ask HN: what cheat sheets do you use or recommend? - adrianwaj

There are a lot of cheat sheets out there, what are the best ones?
======
andymoe
My browsers Homepage:

<http://www.rgrjr.com/emacs/emacs_cheat.html>

------
ulisesroche
If you're a Rubyist, "gem install cheat" (<http://cheat.errtheblog.com/>)

------
genieyclo
<http://devcheatsheet.com/>

